

Introducing anonymous, real-time chat and crowd count for Stanford Campus - spiral
http://www.software995.com/buzz/stanfordbuzz.html

======
spiral
My name is Scott and I am the developer of Stanford Buzz. If you have any
questions about the Android App, please email me at at
support@software995.com.

------
sam9883
I use this app and it works. It is a very interesting idea

